# Passenger ratings



## CityboyLA (Apr 29, 2019)

When I first started driving with Uber I used to give everyone 5 stars until I realized how helpful passenger ratings are. I never pick up a passenger if they have a low score. Now I rate accordingly. If any passengers come across this thread here are some reasons I will rate you lower. 
1. If you don't bother to ask if you can eat in my car. The answer is no anyway. It's disrespectful people. 
2. You are not ready to go when I arrive on a short ride. Rude once again and disrespectful of my time.
3. Obnoxious phone conversations that could have waited until you exit the car.
4. Leaving your coffee cups or any trash in my door compartments. Because of that I no longer allow drinks unless your an Uber Select passenger.
5. Your guest passenger who is loud. 
6. Watching loud videos on your phone without ear buds.
7. Leaving the smell of your fragrance on my seats where I have to scrub it off
8. Not tipping for lifting your bags in and out of my trunk for airport drop off. Your paying for the ride. Lifting your bags is not included.
9. Not having common sense to wait in a safe place. The corner of a busy intersection is not safe and I will make you walk to me nearby.
10. If you have bad breath and want to chit chat. That will really piss me off. 
11. Talking with your phone on speaker.
12. Not saying hello or goodbye 
13. Slamming my door. 
14. Picking your lint off your clothes and dropping it on my floor like I have time to clean it. 
15. If you requested a ride for someone else and their not ready or don't know what kind of car I'm driving.
These are some basics that I feel is not asking too much. Consider that in LA gas prices have gone up $1.00 and rising this past month. Uber decreased our pay costing some of us $5.00 per trip on long rides. So asking drivers to put up with nonsense doesn't go over well if your rating is important to you.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Most riders don't know or care what their rating is IME. I'm guessing most drivers in my area don't rate,they just let it default.

If I do rate it's because you did something to piss me off and I don't ever want to see you again. For me that means you're either a 1 or a 5.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

You're over thinking things...

*Was the run profitable and worth doing again in the future?*

Yes = 5 stars
No = 1 star (so that you're never matched again)


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

CityboyLA said:


> When I first started driving with Uber I used to give everyone 5 stars until I realized how helpful passenger ratings are. I never pick up a passenger if they have a low score. Now I rate accordingly. If any passengers come across this thread here are some reasons I will rate you lower.
> 1. If you don't bother to ask if you can eat in my car. The answer is no anyway. It's disrespectful people.
> 2. You are not ready to go when I arrive on a short ride. Rude once again and disrespectful of my time.
> 3. Obnoxious phone conversations that could have waited until you exit the car.
> ...


 Someone is having a bad day&#8230;


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Yulli Yung said:


> Someone is having a bad day&#8230;


More like many of the nonsense drivers go through on a daily basis.


----------



## andrew232 (May 31, 2020)

CityboyLA said:


> When I first started driving with Uber I used to give everyone 5 stars until I realized how helpful passenger ratings are. I never pick up a passenger if they have a low score. Now I rate accordingly. If any passengers come across this thread here are some reasons I will rate you lower.
> 1. If you don't bother to ask if you can eat in my car. The answer is no anyway. It's disrespectful people.
> 2. You are not ready to go when I arrive on a short ride. Rude once again and disrespectful of my time.
> 3. Obnoxious phone conversations that could have waited until you exit the car.
> ...


Talking on the phone at a decent volume is ok. Passengers are not statues. Tip for the bag is excessive. Part of the service, wow drivers are very petty i think because deep down they hate doing such a low paid job. If you had a better job you wouldn't count evey single little thing you perceive to be deserving of a low rating


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

here's how I rate.

I like you, 5
I don't like like you, <5


----------



## AOG (Jul 10, 2020)

Very random but if I rate typical Karen 1 star, does that mean she can't rate me anymore?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AOG said:


> Very random but if I rate typical Karen 1 star, does that mean she can't rate me anymore?


they can rate you. If you trade 1s and it's Uber you won't be matched again.


----------



## AOG (Jul 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> they can rate you. If you trade 1s and it's Uber you won't be matched again.


I appreciate your reply, thank you


----------

